# Art Who Me?-I like to draw...



## Babette (Apr 28, 2003)

you can always improve...
i'm happy do something for anyone...but be warned that i work in pacer - by choice, and if your lucky i'll have a muck around on photoshop...as this is more of a hobby for me ...i love to draw


----------



## Babette (Apr 28, 2003)

*Ask and we will follow...*

They have always been there...but they cannot follow.
the path is a lonely one.


----------



## Babette (Apr 28, 2003)

*oops*

did'nt mean to delete pic...


----------



## Babette (Apr 28, 2003)

*Defeat my Guardian...then you may pass.*

Remember
to use magic is a danger.
fight her guardian or...
Riddles?
YES! that's it.


----------



## Babette (Apr 28, 2003)

*We will be here to the end...*

Upon your return if we have fallen, take our swords to the temple.
the path is overshadowed, 
only I can follow, 
you will need me.


----------



## Babette (May 1, 2003)

*So old*

This is a pic of Giliad the half-orc
gosh i did him way back when...er who knows but i find half orcs hard to do.yes i used coloured pencil, i have a need to fill in spaces.
i tried to make him more human like.
for future ref what could i have done.

montser like creatures are not my strong point


----------



## LoneRanger (May 5, 2003)

*PLeAse read*

Babette, I really please like it if you checked out my new thread about a picture for an NPC. You drew a PC picture for me a few days ago and it was great. THepicture description is under
LoneRanger : Requesting Picture for an NPC.


----------



## LoneRanger (May 5, 2003)

*PLeAse read*

Babette, I really please like it if you checked out my new thread about a picture for an NPC. You drew a PC picture for me a few days ago and it was great. THepicture description is under
LoneRanger : Requesting Picture for an NPC.

Thanks again and keep up the good work !


----------



## ArcOfCorinth (May 7, 2003)

Great stuff.


----------



## Chauzu (May 7, 2003)

Those eyes are hypnotizing in that first pic.


----------



## Babette (May 22, 2003)

*The Hidden Deal*

lets make a deal...
there are places forbidden to even me,but here you are an opportunity presenting itself...

 Are you willing to make a deal, knowing I have nothing to lose?


----------



## Babette (May 22, 2003)

*Go NOW!*

As promised Loth'rian and his warriors block the path from the enemy.


----------



## Babette (May 24, 2003)

*You have been marked*

I smell your your magic...I smell your deals...I will find you.


----------



## ThorneMD (May 25, 2003)

*Requesting a Pic*

I like your art and I would like to request a 2 character pics done.  If you can:

Haldir
Male Half-Orc Druid 
Leather Armor
Masterwork Scimitar
Large Wooden Shield
Necklace of animal teeth
Wounds regenerating (like if you cast regeneratr moderate woiunds)

An unnamed NPC
Elven Sorcerer/Psychic Warrior
Flowing Red robes
Long Flowing Black Hair
Longsword with a jeweled hilt
Black cloak
(if visible)Deep Blue pants


Thanks in advance

[edit] changed the NPC from Psion to Psychic Warrior


----------



## Babette (May 30, 2003)

*The Unnamed*

Heya 

Sorry didn't reply to your request but i have done the unnamed...
manipulated and darkened via scanner... 

hope you like


----------



## ThorneMD (May 30, 2003)

*Wow*

Amazing.  You just always aaze me. 
I love it.  The image is perfect in all parts.  I hope you can do the other one too.  I wish I could draw.


----------



## Babette (Jun 1, 2003)

*Vampire the Masquerade etc*

Memories 

NEW - i use to play Vampire the masquerade/Darkages, werewolf, changeling...LARP all 3 as well...at the moment  i'm feeling a little nostalgic so if you have any characters you like me  to draw describe a way...i'll be redoing the characters i played-Lady Vala clan Ventrue,my black fury character for werewolf.


----------



## kengar (Jun 1, 2003)

Not really VTM-esqe, but here's a nasty one I'd like to see. He's an enemy from the FR campaign I DM.

Bizgurt the Gnome. Chaotic Evil 12th Level Wizard.

Pale blonde hair & beard. Lives in the Underdark, so skin is pale too. Wears a hooded robe. Rat familiar. VERY smart and VERY ruthless. Gifted alchemist, too, so uses acids & poisons in traps sometimes. Often recruits "grunt" races like gnolls and orcs as bodyguard/thugs.


----------



## Babette (Jun 3, 2003)

*Beware the Evil Gnome*

Hello 

Here's Bizgurt...i know gnomes and halflings have a particular look set in the minds of many my point of view is there short...as is i...(not that short )i can't do  childlike features well...you get what i mean?

he has his familiar and bodyguard 
hope you like it


----------



## Babette (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Requesting a Pic*

Haldir
Male Half-Orc Druid 

Wounds regenerating (like if you cast regeneratr moderate woiunds)

What do you mean? does he have a permanent wound...not with it...


----------



## kengar (Jun 3, 2003)

Awesome, Babette! Thanks! I love the arrogant look on his face and the shadowy bodyguard.


----------



## ThorneMD (Jun 3, 2003)

What I meant by it is that he was hit by a sword or axe. He then cast regenerate Moderate Wounds, which allows a character to regenerate wounds like a troll regenerates, and the wounds are closing.  If you can do this and can't get a picture in your head, just forget about this one detail.  I thought it would look cool, but if it is a problem, you don't have to do it.


----------



## Babette (Jun 15, 2003)

*just a quick note*

Sorry you haven't heard from me for a while our computer went up in a large smoking fireball a week agao so we are without at the moment. 

I will try to finish your peice as soon as I can Thorne. 

Speak to you soon.


----------



## Babette (Jun 22, 2003)

*Computer comming along*

well our computer is nearly as good as new...with the added bonus of being able to run photoshop...yeah for me....

until then all i can do is post...


----------



## BOZ (Jun 23, 2003)

i love your stuff!  

i case you lost track of the other thread, i wanted to say thank you for Baalphegor, Focalor, and Glasya.    i think you still have the archon that i'm going to add soon.


----------



## mythusmage (Jun 23, 2003)

Babette, here's a challenge for you. A tree. A tall, stately neighborhood tree. from life. When you are satisfied you have the tree down on paper, then post it in this forum. But not any attempt that leaves you dissatisfied.

Your work does get better as time passes, but it's still a bit inconsistent. I know it's something you do for fun, but a bit of polish would do it a world of good, and be much more satisfying in the long run.

For practice draw things around the house. You have pets, draw them. Draw the plants, the furniture, your pet bed warmer. Carry around a pad of paper and a pencil and doodle. Not only is it good practice, it'll keep you busy when things are slow.

And try mediums other than pencil. There are many ways of getting an illustration down, and you may find some as much fund as a pencil drawing.

Just trying to be encouraging.


----------



## Alan McFarlane (Jul 10, 2003)

*bump*

Who loves you baby!


----------



## ArcOfCorinth (Jul 13, 2003)

This stuff is really great. You once drew a pair of dwarves and a halfling for me. I'm curious if you can draw another adventuring party for me. The dwarf bunch just didn't fly too well. 

http://www.enworld.org/modules/gallery/albums/album19/0082arcsml.jpg This is Arc, the first character in the group. I'd like to see your rendering of him.

The second character is his wife, Ames. Ames is a 4th level CG human sorcerer with blonde hair and blue eyes. She dresses modestly and carries a daisy in her hair. She wears no armor and is armed with a dagger. She also has two wands, one of burning hands and the other of melf's acid arrow. 

Arc and Ames in the same picture would be appreciated. 

The other half of the party is a brother and sister team of Heireninous worshippers. 

Sregor is a human male LG paladin. He has dark eyes and dark hair that is cropped short. He is clean shaven. He carries a +1 longsword and a large steel shield bearing his deity's symbol. Sregor wears a +1 chain shirt that he keeps in perfect shape. As a demonstration of faith, Sregor has branded his forehead and right hand with Heir.'s symbol. He never covers them.

Paraba is Sregor's sister. She is a human LG cleric of Heirenous. She dresses modestly. As a sign of her faith to her god, Paraba has not cut her jet black hair in two years. It currently hangs in a tight braid just below her lower back. She wears a chain shirt and has a wooden shield bearing the hand holding the lightning bolt. She is never without her longsword, Wrath, and her prayer book. A wand of cure light wounds hangs from her belt.

If you can put the two fanatics together, it would be much appreciated.  

Thank you for any work.


----------



## Torrin (Jul 13, 2003)

Name: Torrin
Race: Half-Fey Gray Elf
Sex: Male
Age: 90 (Adolescent)
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral

*Phys Characteristics:* 
Height: 5’0”
Weight: 85 lbs

Hair: golden, sorta-messy.  Like Anakin’s in SWII, complete with braid, though more spiky, like Vash’s (Trigun)
Eyes: Violet
Skin: fair, remains elf-like
Wings: fairy wings, jeweled violet-blue to match eyes
Can hide his wings when necessary.  With a bit of disguise work could pass as a 13-16 year old human child and does quite frequently.

His natural weakness and frailty don’t show in his physique.

He is phenomenally charismatic both in looks and personality, and while curious and rather accepting of others has an air of arrogance / haughtiness about him.

Heavily into illusion, and playing tricks on others. Which comes naturally with being fey, as he is also naturally heavily into enchantment spells.

Can be somewhat reckless and rash at times, but is almost always in control of situations, or quick to flee into the darkness if things go awry.

*Class:* bard/shadowdancer

*Clothing/Equipment: * 

- Dark cloak, buckler, composite longbow (strapped across back)
- Or 
- Baggy entertainer’s pants, no shirt, Masterwork flute with shoulder strap across back between wings
- Or
- *Anything your imagination can come up with*

*This is my first request is there anything else I need to add/clarify?*


----------



## Cyclops (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanx in advance for any consideration.

The official request: I’m looking for a picture of Vos and his Homonculous familiar, Circe. 
Stats for them are here: (Including the creation of Circe’)
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/show...&threadid=53497

All I really want is an e-mail, or a posted pic, here or hosted at some link. (my e-mail is webmaster@cyclops08.com)

Vos is a halfling Sorcerer. He does have the typical sideburns. Brown hair, blue eyes. He is exactly 3 feet tall. His hat is a Clint Eastwood style leather hat, wide brim, flat top, black. His cloak and vest are also black (his vest is scaled-made from a naga's hide). His shirt is long sleeved, light color. He wears several rings, and a decorative brooch.

Vos is a nice guy, character-wise. He always wears a smile, and likes to carve wooden toys for the village kids between adventures. He's a serious craftsman, and the toys are more often than not master class works of art.

Circe’ is 18 inches tall. She is a buxom, half-elven lass, with flesh colored bats wings. She wears tights, pointed slippers, and a white peasant’s blouse with a girdle (the kind that shows some cleavage). Her hair is blonde. 

Unlike other Homonculi, she smiles, demonstrates character quirks, and dances to the delight of bards. Vos says she became alive the day she became a familiar. 

I would like a bust shot of Vos at a tavern with a pint of ale. No real background, but a wood table foreground. This way I can get a good view of both Vos and Circe’. The pose I leave to the artist, who likely knows the best way to showcase the figures. Though if you want help there: I imagine the two of them listening to a bard play. Vos with a half smile, and Circe' either dancing, or at ease on his shoulder.

Thanx for any consideration.


----------



## ThorneMD (Aug 7, 2003)

bump


----------



## Babette (Aug 26, 2003)

*Requests...requests*

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO
been away for yonks and just saw the requests...I'll get there with them..doing ArcOfCorinths married couple at the moment  If you still want me to...no worries if u don't need it cause i saw the cool pic already done for you.. otherwise for the other requests give a yay or nay for me  to do them, till thenhave a good one


----------



## ArcOfCorinth (Aug 26, 2003)

I happily accept!   I loved the first one you did for me.


----------



## Babette (Aug 27, 2003)

ArcOfCorinth said:
			
		

> I happily accept!   I loved the first one you did for me.




 Hello..wasn't sure if both had blue eyes


----------



## Babette (Aug 28, 2003)

*Torrin*

Hello  

i kinda did my own thing but kept in mind what you described  
i have no trouble in changing the colour if it's to bizarre to you


----------



## ArcOfCorinth (Aug 28, 2003)

Thank you very much!


----------



## ThorneMD (Aug 28, 2003)

I still would like my pic.


----------



## Babette (Aug 29, 2003)

*Um*



			
				ThorneMD said:
			
		

> I still would like my pic.



 Hello

Do you mean your Half Orc-Haldir... hope so cause here he is, hope you like it


----------



## ThorneMD (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks, it looks really cool.


----------



## Cyclops (Sep 4, 2003)

YAY!

I see the two of them in a more peacefull moment, relaxed. Thanx!


----------



## Babette (Sep 14, 2003)

*hmmmm*



			
				Cyclops said:
			
		

> YAY!
> 
> I see the two of them in a more peacefull moment, relaxed. Thanx!




 Hello

Sorry it took so long to post...have been looking after my sick babies...a quick drawing...rough...sorry no clint...hope it's ok  

have a good one


----------



## KingOfChaos (Sep 17, 2003)

Looking good Alan   I will be sending you more Stygian art descriptions pretty soon.  I am writing up about 30 from the articles we've gotten in, including my own


----------



## Babette (Sep 19, 2003)

*Circe & Vos*

 
Yay i got the pic on...


----------



## Babette (Sep 22, 2003)

*Clan Gangrel*

I had mentioned ages ago i was going to do some Vamp characters...mine, but i've decided to do the clans i like.


----------



## Babette (Sep 25, 2003)

*Fighter\Mage*

Hello


----------



## Babette (Sep 28, 2003)

*Curse*

Hello  


What's the Curse?
Good Question....?


----------



## Malessa (Sep 28, 2003)

Very kewl! I admire the precision pencil work, I tend to scrible more than draw at times. I like your sparkles of color here and there.  Are you moving towards coloring on the computer?


----------



## Babette (Sep 28, 2003)

*Hey..Hey..Hey*



			
				Malessa said:
			
		

> Very kewl! I admire the precision pencil work, I tend to scrible more than draw at times. I like your sparkles of color here and there.  Are you moving towards coloring on the computer?




 
Thankyou, you'd have to be the first female on this site (that i'm aware of ) that has commented on my Art  (it's a nice thing  is all)

I am gearing towards colouring on the computer...Baby steps...i haven't used photoshop in a long time so i'm still experimenting at best, as for my pics i only started to draw again since Alan found this site, i say this because i don't do rough drawings to work from,it's done all in one go, i use copy paper (cause i'm not selling my work..it's cheap,cheap,cheap), fave pacer and trusty watercolour pencils-the colours my little ones haven't lost.


----------



## Malessa (Sep 28, 2003)

We have much in common then, I hadn't picked up a pencil in 10 yrs and am still learning paint shop pro.......My hubby introduced me  to En world last yr.  
 Keep learning the computer, It's a little overwhelming at first, but its my very bestest friend now!


----------



## Babette (Sep 29, 2003)

*Give me Light*

Hello  

Experimenting with Light...
Have i gone overboard a little with the blue?
what do you think???


----------



## Babette (Oct 6, 2003)

*Saraphim*

Hello  

Non colour version of pic requested by Deacon

Art Gallery


----------



## Malessa (Oct 8, 2003)

Very nice!

The pic where you were worried about the blue, well they all looked good to me, maybe the middle pic is sufficient enough.


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 9, 2003)

Babette, you do gorgeous work!! 

I would *love* to see you go to town on one (or both!) of these characters:

Ovsu'Sisovul
Male Blue Goblin
Rogue 2/Psion(Shaper) 3

At 4'1", 75 lb, Ovsu is fairly tall and heavyset for a goblin, although he
is usually hunched over to three quarters of his full height.  Small, dark
blue eyes gleam with cunning (when not darting about nervously).  The only
hair on his body is on his head - he has very dark blue-black hair tied up
in a topknot.  He has the usual broad grinning goblin's mouth filled with
sharp teeth, but an unusually high and rounded forehead.  Long pointy ears
fold over one inch from the tip.  His left earlobe sports two steel
earrings.

His arms, legs, and torso are quite thick and well-muscled.  He has smooth,
greyish-blue skin, with a lighter grey on the palms of his hands.  His hands
end in nimble, sharp-nailed fingers with thick archer's calluses on the
pads.

He wears a simple sleeveless grey tunic under a custom-crafted chain shirt
that covers him to his biceps and mid-thigh.  It is all cinched together at
the waist by a wide black leather belt.  His forearms are protected by dark
brown, hard leather archery bracers.  He wears brown suede breeches tucked
into calf-high sturdy brown travelling boots.  The baldric for his short
sword passes over his right shoulder, the scabbard resting at his left hip.
He carries a powerful black shortbow with sweeping curves.  A quiver full of
arrows is within easy reach at his right hip.  On his back is a battered,
faded tan leather backpack.

------

Teria
Female Tiefling
Wizard(Conjurer) 1/Paladin of Sune 4

Teria is fairly short (5' 2"), with a shapely athletic build (122 lbs), small breasts, and a swimmer's shoulders.  She has almond-shaped green eyes with cat-like vertical pupils, a small mouth with full lips, a small nose, and high cheekbones.  Her skin is dusky, and black and red tattoos run from a sharp point on her forehead, intertwining over her scalp, lacing down her arms, and terminating in sharp points on the backs of her hands.  Black hair covers the tattoos on her head, and is tied in a complicated braid (resembling her intertwining tattoos) that falls between her shoulder blades.  A small red ribbon ties the end of her braid.

She wears a form-fitting steel breastplate with a hem of hinged plates that protect her hips.  Her arms are covered to the wrists with chainmail sleeves buckled to the breastplate at the shoulder, and she wears a pair of fine brown leather gloves.  Chain stockings are strapped to clips inside the breastplate's hem, and well worn black leather riding boots click loudly when Teria walks.  At her left side rests a beautiful indigo scabbard with a gold stripe down each side and a steel point cap.  It sheathes a perfectly balanced, long, curved saber filigreed with gold on the non-cutting edge.  An enamel inlay of a purple dragon graces the pommel.  In battle her left arm bears a large, unadorned wooden shield in the shape of a diamond kite.

A short leather thong around her neck bears her holy symbol - the ivory face of Sune in a sunburst of red hair.  A mostly-empty bandoleer crosses the breastplate around her left shoulder, and a belt at her waist contains a few pieces of paper as well as supporting a leather pouch.  She wears a small canvas backpack and a navy blue hooded travelling cloak over everything.  Her right shoulder bears a hard leather falconing pad.

Teria is always accompanied by Alef, her crimson-pinioned falcon familiar.  Her mount is Shast, a chestnut quarterbred mare trained to be a light skirmishing warhorse.  She has a white star on her long forehead as well as white fetlocks.

------

I really hope you would like to draw these two characters! 

Thanks!
-blarg


----------



## Babette (Oct 9, 2003)

*Thanks*



			
				Malessa said:
			
		

> Very nice!
> 
> The pic where you were worried about the blue, well they all looked good to me, maybe the middle pic is sufficient enough.




Thanks for the input Malessa...
i'm a bit hooked on the lighting effect and lens flare..
still plodding away with the colouring.


----------



## Babette (Oct 9, 2003)

*Things to do*

Hello  

firstly..
Thanks
and no problems, happy to do them both...
have a good one


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 9, 2003)

Babette said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> firstly..
> Thanks
> ...




Woohoo!  Phase one of my cunning plan to drive my co-players insane with jealousy is underway! 

I can't wait to see what you come up with!
-blarg


----------



## Malessa (Oct 15, 2003)

Babette said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input Malessa...
> i'm a bit hooked on the lighting effect and lens flare..
> still plodding away with the colouring.




I love playing with the effects options.  Then this brings me to the most used option of all, "the undo button".  
I usually have an idea where the light source is coming from and TRY to adjust my coloring accordingly, then save the lighting till last, along with a few touch ups. 
 I also found the cut and paste most helpful as well.  For example, when I was working on the fire griffin, I liked one wing better than the other, so I selected the one out, mirrored it and set in place of the other, and touched  it up accordingly.  I'm always learning something new and try to improve from the last.  I've almost quit drawing altogether and create from scratch on PSP.  Thats how I did my half-elf warrior. 

It's obvious that your sketches and techniques are improving, the main key is to continue and have fun!


----------



## Babette (Oct 19, 2003)

*teria*

Hello  

Don't know if you got my email or not...but i got her drawn  

Teria
Female Tiefling
Wizard(Conjurer) 1/Paladin of Sune 4

teria 

I'm actually happier with a less experimented version but this is the one i chose.


----------



## blargney the second (Oct 21, 2003)

Babette said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Don't know if you got my email or not...but i got her drawn
> 
> ...




As I said in the email I sent you: THANK YOU!!!  It's like Christmas before Halloween! 

-blarg II


----------



## Babette (Nov 3, 2003)

*Goblin*

The Blue Goblin 

Hello  
he's done, probably not the style of goblin you may of been envisioning...i know old school is way popular...but hey  
Hope you like him he's having a serious moment...i wanted to convey him as strong looking character in private..i imagined he'd have a public demeanour..

anyway Have a good one


----------



## blargney the second (Nov 3, 2003)

Babette said:
			
		

> he's done, probably not the style of goblin you may of been envisioning...i know old school is way popular...but hey
> 
> Hope you like him he's having a serious moment...i wanted to convey him as strong looking character in private..i imagined he'd have a public demeanour..




*maniacal laughter*

I can't believe how well you nailed him - every single detail I wrote you is included in that picture!!!  The colours are gorgeous, the proportions are great, and the pose is wicked for tracking, since he's a hunter/trapper.  Fantastic work, Babette

The style of goblin reminds me of the orcs in the LotR movie.  I love the scars on the head - it really adds character!

Thank you soooo much!!!   
-blarg II


----------



## ghent (Nov 4, 2003)

Hiya Babette,

If I may humbly request some of your time, I would greatly appreciate it if you drew up a character for me.  If you have time and feel like it, I thank you in advance.  

J

ps let me know if you need any more details.


Klor Frostfist

Klor is a Suel (human subrace from greyhawk) Male from the Fruztii barbarian tribe. Klor stands about 6'2" and roughly 200 lbs. He is athletic, though not overly bulky compared to other warriors. Klor's hair is very long and blonde, and hangs down his back. His face is covered in a scraggly blonde beard that partially cover tatoos from his barbarian clan. His skin is quite pale, and his eyes are pink noting him to as an albino.

Klor is always wearing a polar bear hide cloak and usually has the bear head pulled up resting on his own head to give him a more fearsome look. A breastplate armor covers most of his body with the leathers underneath covering most of the rest, except his left arm. His leather boots are insulated, and furry to help keep his feet warm in the frozen lands. Upon his left arm are strange tatoos that seem to move of their own accord. The tatoos are in infernal, and move to form the names of 101 devils. They are constantly changing to spell out the vile names of the creatures. Typically Klor carries his axe in hand when travelling in case of trouble. He also has a composite bow crafted for his strength unstrung on his back with a sheathe of flight arrows. 

At his side is a feral wolf named Swiftwind, that Klor befriended after saving it from a pit trap. The wolf is untrained, and unrestrained. Klor has no control over it, and it gets him into trouble at times. Swiftwind is prone to snarling and biting at anything other than his friend Klor.


----------



## Babette (Nov 5, 2003)

*Hello*

Hello  

You're welcome blargney the second    

ghent- klor shall come to be...happily drawn that is  
anyhow i've completed another pic, RED  and i'm starting to draw creatures & monsters of a sorts, here's one Thing , i've only done two so far..

anyway 
Have a good one


----------



## ghent (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks babette!  I look forward to seeing it. 

J


----------



## Babette (Nov 10, 2003)

*The Klor*



			
				ghent said:
			
		

> Thanks babette!  I look forward to seeing it.
> 
> J




hello  

here is the pic, i didn't include the wolf cause there was no room, hope you like it...

Have a good one  

klor frostfist


----------



## ghent (Nov 11, 2003)

Woot.  Thanks Babette!  You rock.  

J


----------



## Darryn (Nov 18, 2003)

BUMP!!! 

Girl I think yur hubby stole your thunder 
IN any case you are both good artists. Keep it up!!!
*searches high and low* I need a mentor so i can remember how to draw!!!


----------



## Babette (Nov 19, 2003)

*getting somewhere*



			
				Darryn said:
			
		

> BUMP!!!
> 
> Girl I think yur hubby stole your thunder
> IN any case you are both good artists. Keep it up!!!
> *searches high and low* I need a mentor so i can remember how to draw!!!




Hello  

Your welcome ghent...and thankyou Darryn, Alan is great and it's good having someone who can be honest with your work..

anyway still pretty rough with my colouring but practice keeps you busy...here's a past picture ive coloured.   here's the original pacer picture


----------



## Babette (Nov 24, 2003)

*More colour*

Hello  

just a coloured version of a past pic i did...pretty ...pacer drawing.


----------



## Brix (Nov 24, 2003)

Hi Babette
I already posted a request over here
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=46951&page=7&pp=25
Maybe you want to try this character
This is my all time favorite character I play since my first days with D&D, so I would be honored if you would paint him.
I tried to attach a pic I already have (as explained in the thread).
So I can only send it via email
brix@artandtalk.com

Again thanks in advance for your time
Original threat:

I play this very character for ten years now. When I created him, i copied an ad from a dragon magazine a colored it. This pic inspired me very much. Unfortunatly I am a very bad painter, so it would be a great christmas present if someone who is more talented and wants some training would paint him. Thanks in advance.

Here are some character details

Class: Bard / Fighter
Race: Moon Half Elf
Deity: Lliira and Mystra (FR)

Description
fair skin with blue tinge around ears and chin like pale moonlight. Alluring, lucent eyes like a gemstone full of gentleness, unblamable like a child, but no sparkling (anymore), deep like an bottomless well, Silky, glittering hair in the colors of a rainbow. Hypnotic voice. Perfect body like an elven statue on Evermeet.

He is very charismatic (after spending his ability increasment & some magic). He has lost many comrades so he is sometimes melancholic. He is a colorful character with a dark taint. He has survived a long trip to ravenloft (Feast of the Goblyns & Vecna lives). But what he saw and endured left traces in his personality. He was a man of joy and happiness. Now the sadness in his music even affects undead. Being just a carefree bard in the beginning of the campaign he now had to become a killer himself. 

Equipment:
- Bag of Holding, 
- Helm of Teleportation, 
- Ring of Fire Resistance
- Wand of Beguiling
- Boots of Speed, 
- Cloak of Arachnida,
- Robe of Protection +3
- Boots of Speed +2
- Bracers of Armor +6
- magical silver longsword
- greensteel longsword
- musical instrument harp, lute, flute, lyre, or an exotic instrument

He prefers to wear exotic, expensive and noble looking equipment. From a trip to Raurin some of his equipment might have desert-styled look. He prefers yellow and orange.

Some suggestions.

- He is currently in an undead state. Through a powerful curse he became a vampire. He now even is a ghost. So you might like to draw him either as a vampire or as a vampiric ghost (very nasty combination).

- studies: his prominent face with different emotions, from different angles.

- he is very faithful to Mystra and Lliira (depending on period), so you might want to paint him in priestly vestments of this deities.

- In the company of friends:
party I

+ A very young, but powerful priestess of Tymora, Daleland style
+ his mate a steeldragon (waterdeep dragon) bardess/good at fighting and spellcasting, in human form (with some hints to her heritage)
+ a stereotype paladin (an exagerated exemplar of his kind)
+ a fighter/rougue from tantras with rustblade, a longsword that looks like a rusted weapon but is indeed very potent
+ a gruff fighter with a fullbeard and an axe (not an barbarian) but a bear of a man

party II (from the avatar triology)
Ariel Manx "Midnight" + Caitlin
Kelemvor Lyonsbane
Cyric
Adon

- fighting one of his many enemies

Zhents, Banites, Cult of the dragon members, or virtually any monster

- performing his bardic abilities, playing in front of a crowd

- or anything you can imagine.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Babette (Nov 25, 2003)

*Moon Half/Elf*

Here are some character details

Class: Bard / Fighter
Race: Moon Half Elf
Deity: Lliira and Mystra (FR)

Description
fair skin with blue tinge around ears and chin like pale moonlight. Alluring, lucent eyes like a gemstone full of gentleness, unblamable like a child, but no sparkling (anymore), deep like an bottomless well, Silky, glittering hair in the colors of a rainbow. Hypnotic voice. Perfect body like an elven statue on Evermeet.

Equipment:
- Bag of Holding, 
- Helm of Teleportation, 
- Ring of Fire Resistance
- Wand of Beguiling
- Boots of Speed, 
- Cloak of Arachnida,
- Robe of Protection +3
- Boots of Speed +2
- Bracers of Armor +6
- magical silver longsword
- greensteel longsword
- musical instrument harp, lute, flute, lyre, or an exotic instrument

He prefers to wear exotic, expensive and noble looking equipment. From a trip to Raurin some of his equipment might have desert-styled look. He prefers yellow and orange.

It's a good thing i'm doing this as training for myself...i could make some $$..But like i've said in the past i'm still rough..anywayze practice keeps you busy  
Brix not a problem..consider it happening.

Have a good one


----------



## Brix (Nov 26, 2003)

thanks a lot 
I am looking very much toward it


----------



## Babette (Nov 27, 2003)

*Hello*



			
				Brix said:
			
		

> thanks a lot
> I am looking very much toward it




Hello There  

DONE  Moon halfelf 

Hope you like it, is it very bright not in colour overall?why i ask is that the pics look different at alans work, so what may look ok on our screen could look dodgy on yours.so it's hard to tell if i need to darken or lighten...no matter...

have a good one


----------



## Brix (Nov 27, 2003)

*Yes*

I love you and I want to marry you   
It's great
That's maximum art & style
Thank you very much
It's 100% 
I like the colours and everything
Do you have a site on elfwood??
If not - do it.
You'll get similar responses - I promise you
Thanks again
may god bless you
Today I'll have a good one


----------



## Brix (Nov 27, 2003)

Thank you again for your great work

Just for the sake of completeness I want to post the description of the other party members. This is by no means a request, but if you (or someone else) like any of these and need some more drawing experience
;o)

So here are my iconic characters:

1. Pristess of Tymora.
She is a very young but powerful Luckbringer. Barely a teenager this young female human is very devouted to Lady Luck. 
She has a winning smile and innocent eyes.
There is no formal dress code in the church of Tymora. She wears the colors of her faith (blue & silver) and the disk of Tymora on a small chain. Otherwise she wears the rustic clothes of a Daleland girl. Her exposed position as a local temple leader however is displayed by the suprior quality of her clothes and the jewelry she wears.
Her character can be described as friendly, helpful, jovial but very devouted when it comes to religious affairs or the endless struggle of good against evil.
She was a major factor in a large battle against a vile horde of undead. So despite of her youth something tells that inside she has already reached maturity and power mantled in the feline and fragile body of a teenage girl. The Godess of Luck certainly smiles on her.
When it comes to melee she surprises with the ability to skillfully wield a slender magical mace of disruption. She wears a chainmail of elven design and defends herself with a round shield if she needs to.

2. Steel Dragon
like all Waterdeep Dragons this female Dragon enjoys the company of other races. She loves human and demihuman company, living out much of her time in cities, particular in the city of Waterdeep. Steel Dragons travel in magical disguise or at minimum, in all covering robes to avoid drawing attention.
She looks human with dark grey hair, light grey skin, and two color eyes (one silver, one dark grey). But something on her appearance points at her dragon self.
She is a capable fighter. If need arises she fights with her claws (in human form delicate hands with long strong nails). normaly she deals a lot damage with her magical dagger.
This steel dragon also has some bardic abilities she may have learned when she was an actress in a theatre in Waterdeep. 
In dire need she uses her breath weapon (a gas that puts its victims in to a state of feign death). In life and death situations she may even turn into her natural dragon form. She has to turn to her normal form at least once per day.
She studies magic with the same passion she studies humans (and demihumans) and she has become a fairly powerful wizard.
She is very beautiful and charismatic though because of her true nature her beauty is otherworldly, alien, strange.
Her character can be described as studious, earnest and painstaking. When conversing with charismatic male she suddenly becomes alluring and tempting.
She prefers the clothes of a Waterdeep noble woman, but always not to flashy to invoke suspicion.

3. A fighter / rouge from Procampur
This human guy is a typical blade from the lanes of a harbour city. He always seems to meld with the shadows around him. When he enters a room there is always some sort of foreboding aura around. He is an cold analyst and even colder executer. Though he is not evil, you can never tell on which side he is. He is equiped with a lot of tools of trade in many hidden pockets. He has a broad sword called Rust Blade. This weapon looks indeed like an old worthless, rusted blade, In truth it's a powerful magic weapon. This man is in his mid twenties, attractive but not overly noticeable. He prefers dark clothing, as one might expect

4. The dandy paladin
This young Paladin is the epitome of a galant. He is chivalrous to woman willing to sacrify himself for a good course and a woman. His monologues often go out of hand. He uses flowery language and everything he does must be done in a highly symbolic and often exaggerated gestured manner. He is best described as a romantic fool. Good at heart but very naive. His appearance is in tune with his character: long flowing golden hair, perferct face, a perfect body, strong, young, baby-faced but stern.
He wears a decorated plate mail and a two handed sword and in combat a helm. His Sigil is a single snowflake. 

5. The burly fighter
A bear of a man. strong and sturdy but vulnerable at heart. He is very friendly and has a good heart. Since his wife and children have been killed by marauding orcs, he has taken up arms again, and now works as a soldier. He always has an aura of death around him, because he seems to seek out his own death. He does not want to make friends anymore, because he fears to loose them again. This behaviour is however agains his nature. So he is often melancholic. And even if didn't wanted to have new friends, he would do anything to protect his new party (friends)
He wears a banded mail, is armed with a longsword and a shield. He is bearded and very sympathetic and likable. In combat he becomes a real savage. 

6. dwarven barbarian
From Icewind Dale. Red hair and beard and a teeth gap (lisp). He is lightly armored and armed with an axe and a hammer. He is a faithful of Moradin and follows a simple set of dwarven rules and etiquette. He always has mad glance and seems to freak out in a burst of dwarven power every second. He has some gauntlets of ogre power, which make him very strong.


----------



## Babette (Dec 1, 2003)

Brix said:
			
		

> Thank you again for your great work
> 
> Just for the sake of completeness I want to post the description of the other party members. This is by no means a request, but if you (or someone else) like any of these and need some more drawing experience
> ;o)
> ...




Hey there 
i'm thinking your steel dragon would be good as for the other characters i may draw them but probably not any time soon after the dragon...i've a project to work on...anyway with your your steel dragon i've got her transforming...i'll scan what i've done so far...then i i'll scan the finished drawing...then i'll show the end coloured version..  

yay for me i've discovered layering...baby steps.rediscovering stuff leads an interesting path.

have a good one


----------



## Brix (Dec 1, 2003)

very cool. I am looking forward it. Just take your time.

I study psychology in my hometown and what fascinates me is that you really "hit the nail on the head" as we say in germany. Means: When you painted the first character you really visualized what I had in mind. When I first glanced at the pic I immediatly felt familiar with it. 
You seem to have this strange talent called empathy.
It couldn't be due to my good description, for I am not a native speaker. But somehow you managed to feel what I had in mind. Beyond that you are able to paint it down. So all in all: You are a very talented artist.
Again. If you haven't heard from it:
http://elfwood.lysator.liu.se/elfwood.html
here you can post you art for free. And you always get feedback and comments from other artists or visitors. Sometimes even commissions.

thanks again


----------



## Brix (Dec 9, 2003)

*Steel Dragon*

Just if you wonder how a Steel Dragon looks like in original form

http://www.colba.net/~tempest1/Role_Playing/   (scroll down)

or take a look at the Living Greyhawk Journal #1
or Draconomicon
or Dragon Magazine # 62


----------



## Babette (Dec 10, 2003)

*Transform*

well Brix i've been a busy bee, at the least i managed to do the steel dragon, as i mentioned she's transforming, i'm getting better at layering and discovering other things in the process. yay for me.


----------



## Babette (Dec 10, 2003)

*transform cont*

steel dragon


----------



## Babette (Dec 10, 2003)

*continued*

steel dragon cont


----------



## Babette (Dec 10, 2003)

*cont*

steel dragon cont


----------



## Brix (Dec 10, 2003)

*Yeah for you*

I think you solved task pretty well.
IMO it's not easy to visualize a human-dragon transformation (even if you are a morphing program), because both species look very different.
a human-wolf transformation might be a lot easier. So I was curious how you would solve this. I am very happy with the result. The swirling mist that appears during the transformation adds a lot of magic to this scene. 
I have no idea what layering is, but if you need some more trainining with it   
... 
One can easily see that every drawing of yours is a labour of love.


----------



## Babette (Dec 14, 2003)

*From scratch*

ok
 i'm attempting a pic from scratch...in photoshop...
so it's going to be labour intensive...more so cause i'm using a mouse...
this will be a good skill prac  for me & if any one has suggestions that will help my process, it'd be appreciated.
all i know at the moment is the character is female...what class she will be shall evolve as the pic does..

this is a section of what i have so far


----------



## Brix (Dec 15, 2003)

*neck*

maybe her neck is a little bit too strong


----------



## Babette (Dec 21, 2003)

*She Man*



			
				Brix said:
			
		

> maybe her neck is a little bit too strong




WELL SHE AIN'T DAINTY  cheers tho

anyway here's an old pic spruced up.... 

here's the originaloriginal


----------



## Brix (Dec 22, 2003)

HOT!!!!
nice colors.


----------



## LrdApoc (Dec 27, 2003)

Great Start Babett. The key with light is to make it subtle.. are you using PSP or Photoshop?

One suggestion I have is to use layers to integrate the image and lighting effects.. the spot is too obvious and you could really punch up your drama levels by using the spot only on the background and then applying the light to the Gem on a seperate layer. 

Masking is something that takes a little time but once you get the hang of photomanipulation for digital ink and paint you'll be amazed at what you can accomplish.


----------



## Babette (Dec 27, 2003)

*woohoo*



			
				LrdApoc said:
			
		

> Great Start Babett. The key with light is to make it subtle.. are you using PSP or Photoshop?
> 
> One suggestion I have is to use layers to integrate the image and lighting effects.. the spot is too obvious and you could really punch up your drama levels by using the spot only on the background and then applying the light to the Gem on a seperate layer.
> 
> Masking is something that takes a little time but once you get the hang of photomanipulation for digital ink and paint you'll be amazed at what you can accomplish.




Thankyou

i've only rediscovered the layering technique(boyo the benefit from that-makes things a lot more easier so to speak)...as for masking- have not attemtted that yet...baby baby steps for me i'm afraid...your advice was great...cheers...using photoshop.


----------



## Babette (Jan 6, 2004)

*next*



			
				Babette said:
			
		

> ok
> i'm attempting a pic from scratch...in photoshop...
> so it's going to be labour intensive...more so cause i'm using a mouse...
> this will be a good skill prac  for me & if any one has suggestions that will help my process, it'd be appreciated.
> ...




my oh me oh my

slow going..this is all i've done so far...time consuming drawing with a mouse but hey...i think she'll be a warrior of some sort...she looks strong?


----------



## Malessa (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow! You did that in photoshop using a mouse?  Wholy cow, your lines are so smooth and straight!  That is pretty* bleep* awesome!  I do all my art in psp, but they start off as blobs.  Then after about 50 thousand layers, I have a completed pic, but each thing on my pic has it's own layer or two.  Down to right hand on a layer, then arm, one eye, then other, etc. etc. 

But here is an idea that has helped me alot....is if lets say, one hand or arm, what ever it is that there might be a pair of, you mastered one but not the other.  I usually scrap the one that looks terrible and duplicate the one that turned out. then mirror the image, or flip, copypaste as a new layer and adjust size and what not.  I've done that to wings on the fire griffen I did, and most people I paint.  

Another thing is sometimes the leg, arm, what ever turns out great, but the position of it looks off.  What I do is select part of it to promote to a new layer, and then play with it in new positions and/or size, then smooth out the part where it may look disected. Then close out all layers EXCEPT what I know will never need to be adjusted again, and merge them together, to get rid of an abundance of layers.......... Just a few tips that work for me, maybe they can help you or at least give you some ideas.    Keep up the awesome work, glad to see you branching out to color!  Definately keep the pics coming, can't wait to see finished product.


----------



## Babette (Jan 7, 2004)

*malessa*

hello

thankyou for your tips, that'd come in handy as i can get very, very lazy  
i guess the lines look clean cause i smudged them (should seen them before i fiddled)...but it is time consuming drawing from scratch (a good thing because a lot of my work can look rushed or incomplete...  )
layering is so handy  

thankyou  
have a good one


----------



## Malessa (Jan 7, 2004)

Babette said:
			
		

> hello
> 
> thankyou for your tips, that'd come in handy as i can get very, very lazy
> i guess the lines look clean cause i smudged them (should seen them before i fiddled)...but it is time consuming drawing from scratch (a good thing because a lot of my work can look rushed or incomplete...  )
> ...




I am extremely lazy, so no worries......matter a fact, I skip the drawing lines part, and use a paint brush and make an oval skin color blob first.  Then I use a slight shade lighter for light part of skin, then go a deep shade darker for shadowy parts of skin, then smudge till it looks right, adding touch ups along the way.  I cheat.......alot......Here is an example of my last pic..I dissassembled her to show you...There were alot more layers, but when I was satisfied enough with certain things, I merged them together.  But as you see, she doesn't have a complete body painted.....You can always undo, erase, and smudge the crap outa stuff to get the finial look.....All together this pic took me about 5hrs to do....which is great considering when I first started painting on the computer, the same pic wouldn't have looked nearly as good but would have taken me 5 days to do. lol....practice, lots and lots of practice and playing around!  But you seem to take to it alot faster than I did, you'll be giving me tips before too long.


----------



## Babette (Jan 9, 2004)

*inner glow*



			
				Malessa said:
			
		

> I am extremely lazy, so no worries......matter a fact, I skip the drawing lines part, and use a paint brush and make an oval skin color blob first.  Then I use a slight shade lighter for light part of skin, then go a deep shade darker for shadowy parts of skin, then smudge till it looks right, adding touch ups along the way.  I cheat.......alot......Here is an example of my last pic..I dissassembled her to show you...There were alot more layers, but when I was satisfied enough with certain things, I merged them together.  But as you see, she doesn't have a complete body painted.....You can always undo, erase, and smudge the crap outa stuff to get the finial look.....All together this pic took me about 5hrs to do....which is great considering when I first started painting on the computer, the same pic wouldn't have looked nearly as good but would have taken me 5 days to do. lol....practice, lots and lots of practice and playing around!  But you seem to take to it alot faster than I did, you'll be giving me tips before too long.




how is it you get that kind of glow...(or brightness)...do you get what i'm asking...especially that uniqueness of your weapon colouring...
do you do your backgrounds from scratch as well?


----------



## Babette (Jan 9, 2004)

*prac attack*

here's a pic where i was expermenting with background...oh my lens flare obssession...
it's one of 3 versions...

drow male magic user who has just cast a chameleon spell...

drawn with pacer and manip[ulated with photoshop


----------



## Babette (Jan 9, 2004)

*2 of 3*

2 of 3


----------



## Malessa (Jan 9, 2004)

Babette said:
			
		

> how is it you get that kind of glow...(or brightness)...do you get what i'm asking...especially that uniqueness of your weapon colouring...
> do you do your backgrounds from scratch as well?





Hmm....wondering how I can best answer your question, wish you were here, I'd show you.....I'll try to put it in words and describe best I can.  I believe that photoshop and paintshop pro are very similar. 

Yes I do the backgrounds from scratch....If it's just a sky background, I don't even use layers. For example on the sky,  I first just adjust the paint brush to low-medium opacity and hardness, step=1, and density 100. This way when you overlap strokes you get varied degrees of the same color, which is usually blue.  Then I go back and put streaks of white here and there for where I would like the clouds.  Then smudge and blend, adding a touch here and there of more color if need be.  Then I go to the effects option and choose the illumination effects(your fav). In my program I have a choice between sunburst and lights.  I always choose lights, then choose color, angle, degree of light vs dark etc. and usually after that I'm done.  However what ever the pic is I use the same angle and color for each layer of Item. I may adjust the degree of light vs dark, but thats it.

As far as the weapons go, hmm....actually thats fun and the easiest to create, believe it or not.  I go to the shapes tool and use a rectangle, boom thats the hilt.  Then on another layer, use the rectangle again, boom thats the blade. Then I use the triangle, on a different layer, thats the tip of blade, then I match the two up, and erase the bottom of the triangle and top of the rectangle, then merge the two images to one layer.  With other shapes I play around for the palmal(sp, sorry).  The handle is on one layer, blade on another, etc.  Then I color for example the blade with a shade of gray. Then hot wax under effects, then play with inner bevel which has many adjustments that do wonders, which plays a big roll in alot of things.  If it doesn't look right, then skip hot wax and go to bevel, or experiment.  But hot wax I use alot, bevel I can't live without, light effects, smudging, these tools are by far what I use in most, if not all things. I even use them more than once or twice on one item, depending on the look I'm going for. Oh and if your having problems lining weapons up, you can go to view, then use grid, that will help with important angles and distances and lining things up.
If the options still throw you off, then remember this when your coloring something, wether on computer, pencils, paint etc..For metallic items, like metal.  Where ever light hits make it white, then as it spreads out, do gray, then black. smudge and your done.

Hope I answered your questions ok?  Feel free to ask away, or email me, I'd be happy to help anyway I can.


----------



## Babette (Jan 11, 2004)

Malessa said:
			
		

> Hmm....wondering how I can best answer your question, wish you were here, I'd show you.....I'll try to put it in words and describe best I can.  I believe that photoshop and paintshop pro are very similar.
> 
> Yes I do the backgrounds from scratch....If it's just a sky background, I don't even use layers. For example on the sky,  I first just adjust the paint brush to low-medium opacity and hardness, step=1, and density 100. This way when you overlap strokes you get varied degrees of the same color, which is usually blue.  Then I go back and put streaks of white here and there for where I would like the clouds.  Then smudge and blend, adding a touch here and there of more color if need be.  Then I go to the effects option and choose the illumination effects(your fav). In my program I have a choice between sunburst and lights.  I always choose lights, then choose color, angle, degree of light vs dark etc. and usually after that I'm done.  However what ever the pic is I use the same angle and color for each layer of Item. I may adjust the degree of light vs dark, but thats it.
> 
> ...




i'm just using basic photoshop so i don't have some of the stuff you mentioned. i actually find it a lot easier to have drawn my pics first and then manipulate or just colour, there's only one from scratch as i mentioned before, and i'm having trouble with what to put her in  .

thanks again


----------



## Malessa (Jan 11, 2004)

No problem Babette, only wish I could have helped more...  

Honestly, I think you'll find your own way of achieving your goal, your definately on the right path and doing very well!


----------



## Babette (Jan 12, 2004)

*hi 5*



			
				Brix said:
			
		

> Thank you again for your great work
> 
> Just for the sake of completeness I want to post the description of the other party members. This is by no means a request, but if you (or someone else) like any of these and need some more drawing experience
> ;o)
> ...




i concentrated more on his face for the overall feel of what you described...more than the image in its entirety...


----------



## Brix (Jan 13, 2004)

Babette said:
			
		

> i concentrated more on his face for the overall feel of what you described...more than the image in its entirety...




Cool Babette (as ever). You got it again. His expression mirrors very much his inner mood. He looks stoic, yet melancholic and sad.
A fighter who has already lost his most important thing.
Thanks again.
Your art is surely a labour of love


----------



## Babette (Jan 19, 2004)

*draw*

Drawing of ASH's character...non coloured version


----------



## Babette (Jan 26, 2004)

*yup..yup..yup*

it's strange?

everything old is new again??

i found a painting i had started years ago...
i'm thinking i'll get back into it and also working with mixed media..
but it's all talk for the moment..

focus
focus...focus  

here's a scanned fragment of it..i've hardly begun as you can see  

title DRAGON LORD


----------



## Babette (Feb 2, 2004)

*Fan*

Brom
one of my fav artists here are two pics i like...

blackangel & dritz


----------



## Brix (Feb 2, 2004)

Babette said:
			
		

> Brom
> one of my fav artists here are two pics i like...
> 
> blackangel & dritz




Yes I know them. They are cool.
I like the art of Stephen Fabian


----------



## Babette (Feb 2, 2004)

*Hey hey*



			
				Brix said:
			
		

> Yes I know them. They are cool.
> I like the art of Stephen Fabian




 
i also like Yoaka Amano
here's 2 of his works


----------



## Babette (Feb 2, 2004)

*dang that smiley*



			
				Babette said:
			
		

> i also like Yoaka Amano
> here's 2 of his works




Yoaka


----------



## Babette (Feb 8, 2004)

*in the past*

one of four versions...done last year..

it's funny how colour can change the feel of a pic so dramatically..


----------



## Brix (Feb 8, 2004)

*Wow*

Wow. This one is really cool.


----------



## Babette (Feb 17, 2004)

*kirinke*

 
winged white tiger...
as i said i usually don't attempt creatures purely because for me it can take to long....this was hard for me...i drew the wings smaller, i even looked at owl wings...though wings are wings for many....
i chose yours because of that pic but it's not coloured because that's just way too much work and i only used pacer.
colour can change the look of the pic .
yada..yada
hope you like


----------



## kirinke (Feb 17, 2004)

whoot. Me likes! I guess you could call it a celestial Were-tiger. ^_^
an the non-color is cool.   i mean, it is based of a siberian were-tiger.


----------



## Babette (Feb 23, 2004)

*o my bejeepers*

dang nangit  

i have such a long way to go........
yes i know i keep blathering on about that but hey  

i had to see other amatuer artists and holy moly am i soooooooooo not in the the league  

but i have a little toe in at least  

what am i talking about  
 just keep swimming......


----------



## Babette (Mar 11, 2004)

*You will never Rest...*

Daethrenya never knew in life her ties to magic...
But in Death...all will come to fear what she has become.


----------



## Brix (Mar 11, 2004)

Babette said:
			
		

> Daethrenya never knew in life her ties to magic...
> But in Death...all will come to fear what she has become.




That looks nice (as always)
But one thing I noticed (not only in Bebettes case, but almost any female artist)
Women can't paint ugly things.

Even something disturbing like these half skeleton woman looks nice and sympathetic. Strange, isn't it??


----------



## Babette (Mar 13, 2004)

Brix said:
			
		

> That looks nice (as always)
> But one thing I noticed (not only in Bebettes case, but almost any female artist)
> Women can't paint ugly things.
> 
> Even something disturbing like these half skeleton woman looks nice and sympathetic. Strange, isn't it??




Hey There Brix  
Woman do tend to do pretty...cute pictures...  
i don't speak for all females but my work tends to play from the emotive??

 when i check out the free pic thread if there is one or any that give a good emotive pull i give it a go...the only one which i had found hard was jayaints Theurge- N'yana Qunat'val. i think the pose and stance reflects that.
for some reason i got drawing block...  

i'm reviewing some past stuff at the moment and came across your previous requests....if you don't mind i would like to use them...in relation to doing something more than the full bod or portrait...since you posted quite a few on my thread it should keep me busy   ..and of course i'll post them here for you  

anyway ive been going through a pink phase and did A goddess of love (pinked up)she's one of three diff goddesses...will they have a colour theme? :\  who knows?

Have a good one


----------



## Brix (Mar 14, 2004)

Yeah  

looking forward it 

I would have assumed that the dress of the love goddess might be slightly transparent.


----------



## Babette (Mar 14, 2004)

Brix said:
			
		

> Yeah
> 
> looking forward it
> 
> I would have assumed that the dress of the love goddess might be slightly transparent.





 
she would have to be strategically nude...i don't think overt nudity is allowed...think of her as having a child friendly rating.


----------



## Starrie (Mar 14, 2004)

*Werewolf request*

Hi Babette,

  I saw a post from way back asking for WoD characters. I have recently started playing in a Werewolf game and would love it if you could find time to draw my character.

She is a Silent Strider, Ragabash, Lupus.

Crinos Form
The Striders look almost jackel like in appearence (think Egyptian, Anubis) in case you are not familiar with the tribe. Very tall but on the thin side for a werewolf but still well muscled.

Lupus Form:
She is solid black with somewhat coarse fur and has a white patch on her chest in the shape of an ankh.

In human form she is 17 years old and looks like a typical Egytian Princess type you see in the movies. Tan skin, jet black straight hair reaching to mid back. Her eyes are green and she is about 5' 9". She has a tattoo of a fox head on her left outer thigh.

If you find the time or inclination to try and or all of these I would be greatful.   

Thanks,
**Starrie


----------



## Babette (Mar 15, 2004)

Starrie said:
			
		

> Hi Babette,
> 
> I saw a post from way back asking for WoD characters. I have recently started playing in a Werewolf game and would love it if you could find time to draw my character.
> 
> ...




Hey There  
WOW! 

i had a Black Furie Ahroun character......
i'd love to do this for you....
it'll take some time though (real world agendas taking priority lately  )

keep you updated
have a good one


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Mar 15, 2004)

Hmmm... looks like you've gotten quite a bit of attention and requests lately... for good reason.  I love your artwork!

I have a PC that has been looking for a character drawing for a while, but unfortunately her DM (me) is not a good artist.  Take a look at the following, and see if its something you'd like to draw.  If you're busy, I perfectly understand. 


*Siabrey Sipner*

Sibarey is a half-human, half-siabrie (desert fey).  She stands about 5'3" tall and weights about 120 pounds.  She looks in man ways human, save her eyes, her skin, and her wings.

Her father's desert blood has given her red eyes... irises, pupils, everything... there are no "whites."  Similarly, the same blood gave her copper skin, the same color roughly as the sands in a desert sunset.  Her hair is blonde, like her father's, and pulled back into a single long braid that goes waist length.

Her most striking feature are her wings, which closely resemble dragon fly wings, save they look slightly more crystalline.  Her two wings stretch from her shoulder blades to her waist.

Siabrey is a fighter by trade, and has a breasplate with runes on it (it's previous owner was an Imperial general), as well as bracers, hip and thigh armor, and leg bracers, but not much more (halfplate impedes her movement).  As her weapon of choice she wields her mother's katana, whose hilt is wrapped in sandhog skin and upon the blade are etched Sylvan runes none can read.


----------



## Babette (Mar 15, 2004)

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> Hmmm... looks like you've gotten quite a bit of attention and requests lately... for good reason.  I love your artwork!
> 
> I have a PC that has been looking for a character drawing for a while, but unfortunately her DM (me) is not a good artist.  Take a look at the following, and see if its something you'd like to draw.  If you're busy, I perfectly understand.
> 
> ...




Wow 
love her
and love to come up with a pic for you
but as i mentioned before  it may ??? take some time though 
(real world agendas taking priority lately    )
but i'll keep you updated
have a good one


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Mar 15, 2004)

Sweet!   That'd be great!


----------



## Starrie (Mar 15, 2004)

Babette said:
			
		

> Hey There
> WOW!
> 
> i had a Black Furie Ahroun character......
> ...




Thanks Babette! That is awesome 

**Starrie


----------



## Babette (Mar 15, 2004)

*Siabrey Sipner*

Sibarey is a half-human, half-siabrie (desert fey).  She stands about 5'3" tall and weights about 120 pounds.  She looks in man ways human, save her eyes, her skin, and her wings.

Her father's desert blood has given her red eyes... irises, pupils, everything... there are no "whites."  Similarly, the same blood gave her copper skin, the same color roughly as the sands in a desert sunset.  Her hair is blonde, like her father's, and pulled back into a single long braid that goes waist length.

Her most striking feature are her wings, which closely resemble dragon fly wings, save they look slightly more crystalline.  Her two wings stretch from her shoulder blades to her waist.


Siabrey is a fighter by trade, and has a breasplate with runes on it (it's previous owner was an Imperial general), as well as bracers, hip and thigh armor, and leg bracers, but not much more (halfplate impedes her movement).  As her weapon of choice she wields her mother's katana, whose hilt is wrapped in sandhog skin and upon the blade are etched Sylvan runes none can read.[/QUOTE]

Hello  
She was fun to draw...i may colur her (no promises) hope you like...
Have a good one


----------



## Emperor Valerian (Mar 19, 2004)

That is AWESOME!  

I'm going to email the link to my player... I have a feeling she'd absolutely love it! 


Of course, if you'd like some more ideas, I've got other players with some interesting characters as well...


----------



## Babette (Mar 30, 2004)

*Silent Strider, Ragabash, Lupus*

Hello Starrie hope the game is going well


----------



## Starrie (Mar 30, 2004)

Babette said:
			
		

> Hello Starrie hope the game is going well




Babette,
All I can say is WOW and THANKYOU!!   She looks great!!

The game is going very well actually. I can't wait to show my GM this pic he's gonna love it.

Keep up the great work you really are talented.    

**Starrie


----------



## Babette (Apr 5, 2004)

Babette said:
			
		

> ok
> i'm attempting a pic from scratch...in photoshop...
> so it's going to be labour intensive...more so cause i'm using a mouse...
> this will be a good skill prac  for me & if any one has suggestions that will help my process, it'd be appreciated.
> ...




it's now april 2004 i finally finished this prac
it was a slow process  due to leaving it for a a long while + drawing from scratch from mouse (i think you can tell, i covered up using smudge tool and eraser)... i made her strong looking.
anyway - done finally.


----------



## Babette (Apr 9, 2004)

*colouring*

i'm getting to a point where i'm happy with my colouring in photoshop...this is just another prac...the line work got lost in the scan and i did not want to redo as i thought it'd make for a good opp to build from something ... the only let down was the face..it got a little lost


----------



## Brix (Apr 9, 2004)

Babette said:
			
		

> i'm getting to a point where i'm happy with my colouring in photoshop...this is just another prac...the line work got lost in the scan and i did not want to redo as i thought it'd make for a good opp to build from something ... the only let down was the face..it got a little lost




I like the way you coloured her arms and shoulder.


----------



## Babette (Apr 10, 2004)

*Hello all*

 
hey there
Emperor Valerian
Starrie
glad you liked your pics  

hello there Brix  

i've just coloured another past pic






http://www.enworld.org/forums/gallery/displayimage.php?pos=-163


----------



## Babette (May 24, 2004)

*Been a while*

since i'm quite forgotten i thought i'd post something quite unfinished...  

have a good one


----------



## kirinke (May 24, 2004)

*New request for piccie....*

Dragon-lord

This creature looks like a colossal seven-headed dragon with scales like polished hematite and eyes like molten gold. Strangely enough, it’s overall appearance reminds you more of a silver dragon than any chromatic dragon you have ever seen. A dragon lord carries the scent of new fallen rain and myrrh.  Dragon-lords are typically around 70-100ft long and correspondingly tall. They weigh in and around 100-200 tons. 

Dragonlords are also called hematite dragons, pan-wyre and were-dragons. They are never evil and tend towards chaotic good.

if you could... pretty please ^_^ find da time....
i'd really, really appreciate it.


----------



## Gandalf007 (May 29, 2004)

Nice stuff. I like your bw drawings more than color ones. But they're all great.


----------



## Babette (May 31, 2004)

*pretty big*



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> Dragon-lord
> 
> This creature looks like a colossal seven-headed dragon with scales like polished hematite and eyes like molten gold. Strangely enough, it’s overall appearance reminds you more of a silver dragon than any chromatic dragon you have ever seen. A dragon lord carries the scent of new fallen rain and myrrh.  Dragon-lords are typically around 70-100ft long and correspondingly tall. They weigh in and around 100-200 tons.
> 
> ...




 
Hello
sorry for the lateness in reply...
that's a pretty big request but you know what i'll do it for you...my problem is the scanner at the moment but first things first...the actual pic.
have i done something for you before??
anyway so it's a body with seven heads ?? 
ok
hope  you have the eternal patience- it'll be done, but as i mentioned .. the scanner (hopefully it's the wretched cord?)


----------



## kirinke (May 31, 2004)

yup... you did the celestial were-tiger (aka the owl-tiger hybrid) ^_^ loved that one.

as for the dragonlord... i'm thinking the bodyshape would strongly resemble a silver dragon, despite the fact that it has seven heads. maybe use tiamat (from deities and demigods) as a base to work from?

skritches head.

lol
i understand about technical problems.


----------



## Babette (Jun 6, 2004)

Hello kirinke
just keeping you updated...pic is done... ages ago...still fiddling around with the scanner    

have a good one


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2004)

*lol*

take your time.
and thankies again!


----------

